# My Pecker Works!



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

After about a year of waiting. It works amazingly well. Anyone need a headstock engraved?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very very cool, dare I ask how much?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, it's been so long. I think it was $400.00 with the auto-focus stand.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wondering how it would work on steel and how big and what shape an item it would take. I take it since you said "pecker" it dimples the item instead of engraving it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering how it would work on steel and how big and what shape an item it would take. I take it since you said "pecker" it dimples the item instead of engraving it.


No, it's a true engraver. Not sure why they picked that name. It can engrave an object up to 200 x 200 mm. Doesn't work on metal. It's a class 4 laser which I think is the highest consumer grade diode you can get. Caveat, it works on aluminum, you just have to use an erasable, black, whiteboard marker to colour in the area to be engraved first. Also works on glass, leather, fruit, plastic, rubber, etc. Can probably give a mean tattoo if you don't mind third degree burning sensations.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, could it engrave something on an aluminum pedal enclosure?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> So, could it engrave something on an aluminum pedal enclosure?


Yup, bring one over and we'll give it a try.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What would I have to provide in terms of an image template? Does it require a file, or is this hand-guided?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It can be a photo in the normal formats, a G-code file or you can use the app to create text, images or whatnot.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Wait until you're past 50 and your pecker seems to work only half the time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Following with interest. Cool machine with lots of creative potential and applications.


1SweetRide said:


> It can be a photo in the normal formats, a G-code file or you can use the app to create text, images or whatnot.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> No, it's a true engraver. Not sure why they picked that name. It can engrave an object up to 200 x 200 mm. Doesn't work on metal. It's a class 4 laser which I think is the highest consumer grade diode you can get. Caveat, it works on aluminum, you just have to use an erasable, black, whiteboard marker to colour in the area to be engraved first. Also works on glass, leather, fruit, plastic, rubber, etc. Can probably give a mean tattoo if you don't mind third degree burning sensations.


If it's a laser then it burns/melts instead of engraving or tattooing. Equal depth on a flat surface. More like a brand or burn than a tattoo. Not too sure how permanent that would be tho you might be able to use it to remove a tattoo. 
The last place I worked bought a machine that could make aluminum labels like this








for extremely hot items. I remember they warned you not to use it on skin and also to be careful how deep you 'cut' as things started to melt and burn. Everything it did was square edged.....you didn't get any depth and texture like this.








That being said is there types of wood the recommend you don't use it on? I'm thinking things like older cigar boxes, thin things like that. And does the object have to be flat? Could be useful in putting ID marks on things. A lot nicer than the "engraving" pens.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> Wait until you're past 50 and your pecker seems to work only half the time.


These work tho the lettering is pressed in.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> It can be a photo in the normal formats, a G-code file or you can use the app to create text, images or whatnot.


Is "the app" available for download somewhere? Having it might help in preparing something suitable.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Is "the app" available for download somewhere? Having it might help in preparing something suitable.


From the Apple App Store but you may not be able to get too far without it being connected to the machine. Look for the app called LaserPecker.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> If it's a laser then it burns/melts instead of engraving or tattooing. Equal depth on a flat surface. More like a brand or burn than a tattoo. Not too sure how permanent that would be tho you might be able to use it to remove a tattoo.
> The last place I worked bought a machine that could make aluminum labels like this
> View attachment 322481
> 
> ...


On wood, I can feel the “trench” it burns. The app has options for laser power, depth and number of passes. From what I’ve seen so far, it works on any type of wood. No, doesn’t need to be flat. 

The unit also mounts to a tripod so you can laser etch large objects that won’t fit under the stand. Say a wall, dresser, whatever. Focal length is fixed between 190 and 220 mm. Recommend range is 200mm.

I don’t think I have any scrap aluminum around to test


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Click bait! Not the pecker that would peak my curiosity!

Laser engraving is pretty cool. You can get industrial machines for $800 plus according to someone I know.

If you are really into projects like this, need CNC work, or 3D printing, most major cities have co-ops you can join to use the equipment. A buddy at work cuts acrylic from 4x8 sheets and makes bank selling raver/festival helmets or signs with programmed LED's on Ebay and facebook. It takes an evening for him to make a 3x3 backlit programmable LED sign with any wood you want.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Click bait! Not the pecker that would peak my curiosity!
> 
> Laser engraving is pretty cool. You can get industrial machines for $800 plus according to someone I know.
> 
> If you are really into projects like this, need CNC work, or 3D printing, most major cities have co-ops you can join to use the equipment. A buddy at work cuts acrylic from 4x8 sheets and makes bank selling raver/festival helmets or signs with programmed LED's on Ebay and facebook. It takes an evening for him to make a 3x3 backlit programmable LED sign with any wood you want.


"Tis just a fun toy. I don't need to make any money off of it. That's pretty cheap for an industrial laser. It is kind of hypnotic watching it build the image. I'm amazed at how precise it is.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> After about a year of waiting. It works amazingly well. Anyone need a headstock engraved?


I posted an article recently in the Political forum about the fact that global population growth is slowing and world population will start shrinking dramatically in about fifty years.

I though this thread was going to be about your own (modest) effort to change that trend. Guess not. 
~


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> Wait until you're past 50 and your pecker seems to work only half the time.


Then he'll post this in the "Are You Happy?" thread


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

boyscout said:


> I posted an article recently in the Political forum about the fact that global population growth is slowing and world population will start shrinking dramatically in about fifty years.
> 
> I though this thread was going to be about your own (modest) effort to change that trend. Guess not.
> ~


Well, I don't have kids and never will so yeah.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Well I've tried this on some pieces of cast and bent aluminum and it doesn't work.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How does Mrs. 1SweetRide feel about this?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> How does Mrs. 1SweetRide feel about this?


She was excited at first and had me using it for all kinds of fun things. The auto-depth adjustment was her favourite feature. She had me try it on everything. I drew the line at the dogs.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> She was excited at first and had me using it for all kinds of fun things. The auto-depth adjustment was her favourite feature. She had me try it on everything. I drew the line at the dogs.


That's a good idea. I believe there are laws against that kind of thing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> She was excited at first and had me using it for all kinds of fun things. The auto-depth adjustment was her favourite feature. She had me try it on everything. I drew the line at the dogs.


Tell her to lie real still.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Tell her to lie real still.
> View attachment 323075


Lol, when I guess you’ve got so many, it gets hard to keep track of them all.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 323052


Is he a survivor?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Tell her to lie real still.
> View attachment 323075


Whenever I see a barcode tat, it reminds of when one of those boy band fruits...nsync or something, got one done on Yonge St in Toronto.
was a lame statement then, and even worse now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Lol, when I guess you’ve got so many, it gets hard to keep track of them all.


Nope, it's easy to keep track of them if they mean something but usually you scan a barcode for a price. There is probably an app for your phone for that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The tattoo looks high enough res. Give it a try.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The latest version of 'property of ****'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The latest version of 'property of ****'.


Nope unless your property is on the stroll. Most Property Of ink is either here








or here


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

@mhammer Works great on painted surfaces.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh you devil you! 
(It's the bottom plate of a pedal he bought from me today.)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I briefly plugged it in. Great sounding pedal, so many tones. Wonderful work Mr. Hammer.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is your pecker still holding up?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ha! Yup. They've come up with a new pecker that works on metal too. So, what am I using it for:

1) Etching leather tags that tell me what's in each guitar case
2) Engraving images of famous buildings in the wooden covers for my wife's food containers 
3) Engraving photos of people's dogs on key wooden keychains as gifts
4) Engraving words to replace the painted labels on things like plastic key fobs for our cars where the words have long since rubbed off

I have a productive pecker.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Have you thought about using your pecker for uses outside the home? What neighbour wouldn't appreciate you using your pecker for them as well??


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When the pandemic is over you could see about setting up a pecker kiosk at the mall. You can show all the kids how your pecker works.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Have you thought about using your pecker for uses outside the home? What neighbour wouldn't appreciate you using your pecker for them as well??


That’s a good idea. I should produce a list of pecker services they could pick from.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Get it to pay for itself. A good pecker should never be kept a secret. You think your wife has never mentioned your pecker to her friends??


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Get it to pay for itself. A good pecker should never be kept a secret. You think your wife has never mentioned your pecker to her friends??


She doesn’t like to brag. I don’t think anyone else in the neighbourhood even has one. If they do, I doubt its as functional as mine. It helps that I know it inside out. I read the manual and experimented with all sorts of different materials. Wood kinda left a burning smell and paper just melted and caught fire. Maybe I have to go slower? I can also adjust the depth which could help.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Being the only one with a pecker can be a good thing, until word spreads, then next thing you know, everybody wants one. Heck, now even I am intrigued. This the male version of the Cricunt for women?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Pecker envy


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How's the pecker doing?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Happy to report that despite being bumped and shaken, it's still as accurate as ever. I mainly use it now to engrave leather tags that indicate what's inside each guitar case. The wife now wants me use my pecker more often to mark her plants in the garden. It's being put to good use.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Happy to report that despite being bumped and shaken, it's still as accurate as ever. I mainly use it now to engrave leather tags that indicate what's inside each guitar case. The wife now wants me use my pecker more often to mark her plants in the garden. It's being put to good use.


Could you use it to engrave leather guitar straps?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Could you use it to engrave leather guitar straps?


Yup. Any image or words.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Yup. Any image or words.


I meant can you use it on leather?


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

My pecker also works, but I can't get myself to put it to good use until ...

nevermind.

ah, peckers. peckers and melons. little melons, bigger melons, other assorted fruits and vegetables. sorry guys. 😟


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I meant can you use it on leather?


Yes


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

On a more serious note, could one engrave a neck plate? What is the stated resolution in (dpi, if this applies) of the device?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

2N1305 said:


> On a more serious note, could one engrave a neck plate? What is the stated resolution in (dpi, if this applies) of the device?


No, you need commercial laser power for that. These home devices can barely leave a mark on a coke can.


----------

